# still don't know where to go...anybody has info on Kuwait?



## livialen (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everyone.
Still do not know where to move, the world is a big place.
Does someone know what kuwait is like to go live in and work?
I have a marketing/advertising university degree, but am rather flexible. My fiancè is a specialist medical doctor with 15 years university studies, and 15 years hospital work experience. At present we live in Italy, but would like to move someplace where there is more opportunity to have a comfortable life. (here in italy you earn more as a pizza maker than as a doctor with years of university studies! And he is still luck to have a job. Traffic cops often have a 5 year law degree!)


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

What makes you think about Kuwait? This is an unusual choice.

Michelle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Ask in the Dubai forum. People there might have some information about Kuwait.

I've met American and English nurses who worked in Kuwait, and they enjoyed it and thought they were very well paid. I believe most of the medical personnel there comes from abroad, so it might indeed be a very good place to look. I'd also check out Dubai.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*still dopn't know*



livialen said:


> Hi everyone.
> Still do not know where to move, the world is a big place.
> Does someone know what kuwait is like to go live in and work?
> I have a marketing/advertising university degree, but am rather flexible. My fiancè is a specialist medical doctor with 15 years university studies, and 15 years hospital work experience. At present we live in Italy, but would like to move someplace where there is more opportunity to have a comfortable life. (here in italy you earn more as a pizza maker than as a doctor with years of university studies! And he is still luck to have a job. Traffic cops often have a 5 year law degree!)


 I can imagine the comments to this post , Yeah , Yeah !!!
Cambodia has become an emerging country , on the rise in a big way , but they lack experienced people in the medical field , a small hospital with people such as what you sound to be , could generate a very good income at this time . Even pharmacheutical(?)people lack the skills that are needed , you could fill this void and garner a great deal of personal satisfaction to boot , a neccessity for lifes endeavors . The Gates foundation are only too ready to back a preposition for such an endeavor , i approached them but have little of this magnitude to offer , but they none the less have shown interest . Should you , and i am hopefull , consider this possibility , i have a good English doctor i can put you in touch with , i will even do the initial 'Talk through 'for such an endeavor .To give is to receive , to love is to be loved .
Colin


----------

